# Respect From the Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just wanted to pay my respect for your team and fans on this site...

I was a Dallas bandwagon fan all the way up til this series. And really enjoyed watching you guys all postseason. 

Also had a great time talking basketball with you guys on the site, never really visited the Mavs forum prior to these past 2 weeks and I definitely have gained some respect for your Mavs nation on this site for how you handled yourselves and made this series an enjoyable one to discuss.

Rematch next year? :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks buddy.

Can't wait for the 1st game between these two teams in the regular season...

LOL... nevermind. Trashtalking is a little early.

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's never too early for Trash Talk 

But honestly I don't think there will be the same Finals next year, too many teams are in the mix.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Rematch next year? Maybe during regular season. Next years finals reserved for Nets and Mavs


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I doubt there'll be a rematch...this isn't me disrespecting the Heat, they deserved to win that series...but I think Detroit will regroup next year...Cleveland and NJ are up and coming teams...and though I think the Mavs'll get past SA again, Phoenix with Amare will be unstoppable...I pick Phoenix to win next year.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Just wanted to pay my respect for your team and fans on this site...
> 
> I was a Dallas bandwagon fan all the way up til this series. And really enjoyed watching you guys all postseason.
> 
> ...


Thank You.
"Rematch next year?"
Let's hope you guys make it (i doubt it) to the finals, because i know the Mavericks will make it to the finals again next year. Ain't that right Mavericks fans?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

word


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

With Diop, Howard, Daniels and Harris being so young with a lot of talents, anything can happen. "The sky is the limit". Another year under Avery, i'm sure our defense will improve next year and we will be ready to take over the world.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I remember thinking during the Spurs series that if we didnt win this year, next year was definitely our year, 'cause I could tell how close we were. It's hard to say or think about right now, but I honestly thought all along next year was us. They actually surprised me in the Spurs series, I thought SA's experience would find a way to eek past us. 

But whatever, they didn't, and right now, we look good in the West for a long time coming.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

To tell you the truth, with an ageing shaq, retiring Zo and GP and a Walker who doesnt really need anymore I dont think Miami will be back


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> To tell you the truth, with an ageing shaq, retiring Zo and GP and a Walker who doesnt really need anymore I dont think Miami will be back


 We have a guy that makes anything possible....

Dwyane Wade


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We have a guy that makes anything possible....
> 
> Dwyane Wade


With him alone? it's impossible. Well of course, he has his friends. :bsmile:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

But you defense is what won the championship, not allowing us to drive and making us settle for jumpers was our dismay


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> But you defense is what won the championship, not allowing us to drive and making us settle for jumpers was our dismay


Zo played a huge part and GP also with their defense.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Zo played a huge part and GP also with their defense.


Zo was a *BEAST*... Payton was..... at the game.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Zo... Monster on Defense had 6 blocks in game 6

Payton hit huge shots throughout this series to put the game away


----------

